# Baltimore aquarium pic EXTREME dial up warning....



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of the pics are very good, but their glass was hella crappy!

I don't knw what kind of catfish these are but I thought they looked like giant cories!


















This frontosa had to be over 12"....(this also happens to be the first yawn I've caught)









Anemoni tank, it was so colorful it just didn't look real... (wish the pic was better)









Uaru









Some kind of river turtle...









Tried to get better shots of the full tank but this freakin hippy wouldn't get the hell outta my way! I really wanted to get a picture of the RTC it was enormous!!!


















I really wish I could have got a better shot of this. Gorgious gorgious chocolate cichlid...









Some discus...









Green tree snake and a tree frog...


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Piranah...


















Festivum.. Close to 10"... and there was a bigger one too... but he swam away.. 









A mouse in the rain forrest area... don't know if he was actually part of the exibit or if he just desided that this was a good place to live...









A bird...









Frogs...


















Cool spider....









And the best tank we saw was across the street in the book store...



















Big, huge angel fish!


















TONS of tetras!









Closest thing to a full tank shot I could get...









And these cories were in there too... It's not a great pic but I was wondering if anyone could ID it...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

woww!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow looks like a fufilling day. But the one tank across the street looks a bit overstocked.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neato!!! Do you know what kind of tetras those were?


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

great pics, must have been fun. the cory looks like a panda to me, but im no expert


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Come on, man don't dog our glass. Haha. It takes a lot of work to keep it looking as good as it does. I don't do the ACR exhibits, but I know that's one of the hardest ones to keep up. My territory is the _wings in the water_ exhibit (the best one). I see you didn't take any pictures of my babies, tsk tsk. 
The Barnes & Noble tank is a great one. I go there all the time and sit at the tables across from that tank. It's not overstocked. The tank is extremely deep. There's a lot of space that goes back into the wall, but you can't see it that well from the picture.
Oh yeah! Were the Golden Lion Tamarins out when you were in the rainforest?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for sharing, now i know what too look forward too! I can't wait to go there next year, the last time i was there I was probably about 10 years old. that RTC does look HUGE! As for the cory, It's a skunk, also known as an arched cory


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

FYI here is a panda cory.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Hey batray girl, can you extend a discount for any of us??? not a big deal, it would be cool though. Is the ESPN zone still over there? that place is bad news for me, and i don't like to watch sports. 

my favorite is that RTC. I saw him/her 3 years ago. Glad to see it's still there, I need to go buy and visit.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Batray Girl, I understand how hard it must be keeping the glass clean with all those little fingers there all day. Heck it's hard keeping all my glass clean and I don't have little fingers all over the tanks. I tried to take pics of the rays from above and it just got really really dark, they weren't turning out for me at all. By the time we got towards the end where they're behind glass I was so exhausted from carrying my daughter around in one of those backpacks I don't think I could have lifted my arms to take a picture...


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info FF. I kinda figured they weren't pandas cuz I know what pandas look like and they didn't quite look like them...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i went to that aquarium a couple years ago, but that was before i started keeping fish. I sould go back sometime. I loved their exibit w/ all the sw rays i even had swam w/ one of the types they had in the wild before, the cow nose ray, while there i learned they had a poison sting though


----------

